# What halloween song spooks you out the worst?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Halloween theme
Psycho theme
Exercist theme


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'd have to say I agree w/ The Omen. Also, The Exorcist.

And of course the Hellraiser theme. Creepy, but I love it so!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd have to say none really creep me out, but then the main reason I listen to a Halloween song is because it is creepy sounding.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I've always found the Rosemary's Baby theme to be pretty creepy... The one with the vocals "la la la la..."

Also very creepy, many of the songs from the The Shining-- especially "Polymorphia," "Utrenja, " "Lontano" and "De Natura Sonoris".


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Scarey CD*

I was looking up some of your scarey songs on Amazon, and I see there is a CD with a lot of them. It's called "Themes of Horror" it came out in 1999. It has:
1.Psycho 
2. The Fly 
3. Carrie 
4. The Fog 
5. The Exorcist (Tubular Bells) 
6. Hellraiser 
7. Friday The 13th 
8. Rosemary's Baby 
9. The Silence Of The Lambs 
10. Halloween


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

The Omen and The Exorcist theme


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Definitely the theme from Halloween (the fast one). Sends the hairs on the back of my neck standing straight up!


----------



## Zornow13 (Sep 29, 2006)

The creepiest theme of them all is SUSPIRIA make no bones about it, even Alice Cooper admits its the creepiest soundtrack ever!
Suspiria by Goblin, pretty easy to find.


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't forget the theme music from The Amityville Horror. The original one in the seventies.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Pretty much anything on that new Paris Hilton album is sure to send everyone running and screaming in terror 

Hard to say what's the best, as it would be different for everyone. Horror is kind of like comedy for me in that things have to build up. One creepy song alone does not do it for me. Its a culmination of spookiness created by the right ambience of several spooky songs, all building on the fear generated by the previous song. I think most of the big ones have been hit here already, but I also like the Candyman theme myself, and the 1980 Fog theme. And if you can find it, I like the ominous, unrelenting sound of the 80's tv Salem's Lot theme... 

I've also played around with mixing hip hop beats with Midnight Syndicate instrumentals, and I really like how that has worked. Six years ago at my first Halloween party I played a scary sound effects tape over Dr. Dre's 2000 album(instrumental only) and it was really wild. 

John


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Poltergeist with the little kids laughing. That creeps me out every time I hear it... but I still love the song!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Mine would have to be the main theme from Phantasm 3, which is out of mainstream production. But, the first Phantasm movie scared me when the tall man was first intrduced in the crypt.


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Zornow13 said:


> The creepiest theme of them all is SUSPIRIA make no bones about it, even Alice Cooper admits its the creepiest soundtrack ever!
> Suspiria by Goblin, pretty easy to find.


Thanks for the tip! 
Never heard of Goblin before, so I bought Suspiria from iTunes and it is one of new creepy favs now!


----------



## glm (Nov 6, 2006)

Halloween and Exorcist theme.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

If you've never heard the soundtrack to "Eraserhead", you're in for a real treat...


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

"Don't Fear The Reaper!" Blue Oyster Cult!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Zornow 13 Never heard of Suspiria. I looked but couldn't find it, without BUYing it...... Anywhere you know of that you can SAMple it.....? Maybe I've heard it and didn't know what it was ? Just curious.

And I agree, OMEN and EXORCIST...... Maybe is the evil nature of the movies that inspire the creepyness of the music.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Lynn said:


> Zornow 13 Never heard of Suspiria. I looked but couldn't find it, without BUYing it...... Anywhere you know of that you can SAMple it.....? Maybe I've heard it and didn't know what it was ? Just curious.
> 
> And I agree, OMEN and EXORCIST...... Maybe is the evil nature of the movies that inspire the creepyness of the music.


Ask and ye shall receive..... http://www.sendspace.com/file/s13wvd

found here - http://my.opera.com/indrid cold/blog/?startidx=10


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I remmber the first time I heard Sabbath Bloody Sabbath it kind of freaked me out. That was back in the day though when one just hadn't heard that kind of music at all before.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Rich B

Thanks, loading it now.... let you know what I think


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I've always found "Dane of the Macbe" a little freaky. Espicially at night when your serounded by Halloween props and decorations. Try it with a slow moving strobe light after a few beers. You can almost see the spirit world.


----------



## JonBailey (Jan 5, 2007)

The music score of "WOLFEN" (1981) is unsurpassed for scaring me half to death!! Listen to Wolfen music and I double dare you to go down into your dark basement alone (at least unarmed)!!


----------



## JonBailey (Jan 5, 2007)

The music score of "Wolfen" (1981) directed by Michael Wadleigh is unsurpassed for inspiring me to carry a loaded shotgun with silver BB's should I need to go down into my basement just five minutes after the flick!!!


----------

